

Tired of twitter and facebook? Here is one of my idea's. - Sthorpe

I would love some feedback on my project, GettingPopular. I don't want to make a bajillion dollars. I just like building things. I hate the fact that facebook shares all my information with everyone. If I want to do that I have twitter.<p>So, I built a system where you can add points to a relationship. NOT A PERSON. I know this sounds really bad at the start. But I think its a positive interface that actually helps you in the long run.<p>I created a video explaining my thoughts and showing how it works.<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEMXHVX69vc<p>I am just interested in feedback about the _idea_. The site still needs work.<p>Just want to know if there is any interest out there.<p>Thanks.<p>Here is the site:
http://www.gettingpopular.com
======
kyro
A friend and I had a conversation related to this last night. We were speaking
about how Facebook has seemed to become the dumping ground for acquaintances
that you'd like to keep in contact with, but never will, and who you're not
really comfortable texting. It's a problem I've had with Facebook for a while.
They just don't differentiate the relationships I have with people enough. And
because almost everyone is on the same level, I'm hesitant to share
information and act as I would if it were just me and my close ring of
friends. Often times, others will just post things to garner attention because
they're posting to the world, and so my news feed is usually cluttered with
garbage I'm not really interested in.

Anyway, I think adding points to relationships, or even people really, is a
good way to go about differentiating friends. Come to think of it, I can see a
Facebook app where you have 3 tokens to choose your top 3 friends to be pretty
successful. Throw in an option to let people buy more tokens to add more best
friends, and you'll have a bunch of teenagers buying tokens so as to not make
the 4th and 5th best friends feel left out. :P

~~~
Sthorpe
Thanks for the feedback. Really good to know you are having this same problem.

I've had this problem to. Some information you just don't care about. However,
you do care about some of it or you wouldn't have "friended" them. My system
will allow you to see as much as you like, with a type of valve on the
relationship.

I don't want to encourage adding points to people. I could see it becoming
more of a who's better than the other person. Which is a system I don't want
to be apart of. I would rather build tools that will help us strengthen our
friendships and help us to appreciate our differences.

I think facebook apps are dead. However I think facebook connect and twitter's
api are very useful and more applicable.

Thanks again.

------
wgj
i watched your video. It's a cool idea, and I've thought about just using CRM
software to manage all my contacts (including friends.) That's basically what
it seemed you were describing: an organized priority system for how people
should get your time and attention. And that's what good CRM or contact
management systems already do.

One thing those other solution do not do is let people see your evaluation, or
create network effects based on everyone's evaluations. Maybe you are thinking
in that direction, but the video didn't say much beyond just setting
priorities using a point system.

Good luck with it!

